# International All Breed Canine Association Question



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If you have the chance to go to these shows and enter, I would. Championships are relatively easy to get but they are good practice and socialization, you do get written critiques, and I don't think you run into handlers  I would love to have them around here, to use for practice for AKC shows, for me and for the dogs!

They sound like a fun, lower pressure way to get you and your dogs out, get some practice in and have some fun.

I have heard, as well, that the competition is improving in these shows. To be honest, I have seen some International champions advertised in the past that were in no way close to the standard (of any country) and would likely not get a CCA. I am now seeing AKC, Candian and UKC Champions with the International title.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I have not been to any of the competitions, but I have heard from those who have, and they have felt it was worthwhile. To a person, they were either breeders, or potential breeder/handlers. 

The atmosphere, from what I've been told, is very similar to an AKC match, where owner handlers, and/or owner/breeder/handlers are the norm. In Florida, you may see some pros at the Int'l Shows, but usually, they are pros who also are breeder/handlers. So all in all, much less stress, it seems, for the novice owner handler. And I have seen some owners still hire handlers to show their dogs at these events.

The only real compliant I've heard is that it tends to take a while to get the critique--I believe 10 or so weeks? Does that sound about right? Also, your dog has to be registered with the Int'l Registry and that costs $$$--the comments I heard from some people were that unless you were interested in breeding your dog and seeing how other judges thought it met the standard (since the judges, unlike the AKC, had to put their thoughts in writing) the normal run of the mill owner may want to skip this type of event and put their monies towards obtaining another title. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! I have heard it was expensive but I didn't realize why. I'll be interested to hear if anyone around here has actually participated in any shows.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

They send me the premiums for the ones they hold in Orlando. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!
You pay to register your dog, you pay very expensive entry fees for 2 shows a day for 3 days, then you pay to get your title certificate.
The written critiques sound cool -- but if the judge isn't a golden retriever expert, what does their critique matter? Frankly I don't think the Int'l CH means anything and I wouldn't waste my money at it, but if someone has fun doing it, go for it. 
I did UKC shows with Fisher, which I would put at the same par as an Int'l CH for a golden ---- but I really like UKC's performance events so it's a way to support them, so I enjoyed my one weekend of showing UKC conformation!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't realize it was so expensive-maybe it's just as well that they don't offer them around here.

For UKC, I was told that the Championship itself is relatively easy to get (compared to AKC) but that the Grand Champion title was more meaningful.

Speaking of which, it will be interesting to see what happens with the new AKC Grand Champion program. Lots of discussion on Showdog-L about it.


----------

